# Leichte Transalp mit wenig Asphalt und flowigen Trails?



## salmo_trutta (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten bis mittelschweren Transalp Route die möglichst wenig Asphaltanteil und möglichst viel schöne, flowige, hardtail-taugliche Trails beinhalten soll.

Tagesziel sind etwa 1500hm

Die Via Claudia scheint ja von  Streckenlänge und Höhenprofil ganz passend zu sein lieber wäre mir aber doch weniger Asphalt.


----------



## salmo_trutta (15. Juni 2016)

Eine entschärfte Albrecht Route wäre vermutlich intressant. Hat da jemand Tipps oder Links auf Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (15. Juni 2016)

Hast dich schon mal an der SuFu hier versucht? Haben wir beides recht detailliert bereits ausgiebig diekutiert


----------



## salmo_trutta (15. Juni 2016)

Doch schon...dachte nur vielleicht hat hier jemand sowas wie eine Albrechtroute auf S0, S1 entschäft auf Lager? Die meisten Threads sind auch schon recht alt..viele intressante Links funktionieren nicht mehr


----------



## isartrails (15. Juni 2016)

Wenig Asphalt, viel Trails: die Marvin-Route.
Eigener Fred hier.

"Leicht" ist halt relativ...
Ansonsten noch leichter: Tegernsee-Pfitscherjoch und ab Sterzing auf Marvin-Route weiter.


----------



## salmo_trutta (15. Juni 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenig Asphalt, viel Trails: die Marvin-Route.
> Eigener Fred hier.
> 
> "Leicht" ist halt relativ...
> Ansonsten noch leichter: Tegernsee-Pfitscherjoch und ab Sterzing auf Marvin-Route weiter.


Klingt ausgesprochen gut! Danke!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2016)

Im Transalp Buch von Uli Stanciu die über den Karnischen Höhenweg. Die dortigen Trails sind alle recht einfach. Allerdings haben wir damals an der Rattendorfer Alm (oder so ähnlich) abgebrochen, weil es und dort nicht gefallen hat, die ist total überlaufen. Aber sonst war´s ganz schön.


----------



## MTBharibo (16. Juni 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten bis mittelschweren Transalp Route die möglichst wenig Asphaltanteil und möglichst viel schöne, flowige, hardtail-taugliche Trails beinhalten soll.
> 
> Tagesziel sind etwa 1500hm
> .



Hallo, vielleicht eine Anregung...
ich fahre diesen Sommer zum zweiten Mal eine "verkürzte leichte" Transalp. Mir geht es nicht um viele HM - ich muss auch nicht zum Gardasee. Ob meine tour nun als Alpencross durchgeht? Vermutlich nicht, ist mir aber egal.
Wichtiger ist mir, dass ich so fahre, wie es zu meinem Alter mit 55 Jahren und meinem Fitnessgrad passt.
Also bin ich zB letztes Jahr nur ca. 8000HM gefahren <1500HM täglich - Etappen tlw. Albrecht angelehnt:
St. Anton - Ischgl - Scuol - St. Maria - Valdidentro - Poschiavo - St. Moritz

Ab Poschiavo ein Stück mit der Bernina-Bahn nach Oben bis Alpe Grüm. Und in Scuol einen Ruhetag in der Therme - übernachten immer im Tal im schönen Hotel.
Man kann also auch gemütlich und komfortabel in den Alpen mit dem MTB reisen - so mache ich es zB mit meiner Partnerin.

Ohne Stress, mit erreichbaren Zielen und Reserven.

Mangels Expertenfahrtechnik muss ich den obersten Teil des Fimbapasses runter schieben (hoch tragen ist natürlich auch nötig). Und im Verwalltal ist auch ein kleines Tragestück. Das ist aber alles nicht so tragisch, ich habe immer genügend Zeit dabei.

Schöne Trails sind dabei (Val Mora, Fimbapass oben schwer, später schön - und vorallem runter nach Poschiavo und weiter Richtung St. Moritz gibt es super Strecken S0, S1, tlw. S2 Hardtail tauglich)

Gruss
Harry


----------

